# Integrating newish chickens



## jenpayne (Oct 26, 2012)

I have three 10 week-old black copper Marans - two female and one male living in my garage. I would like to integrate them into my 23-week old flock consisting of two golden buff hens, two partridge rock hens, and one polish rooster, hoping there are enough hens for the 2 roos.

Barring the potential rooster conflict, what else should I consider? The older hens are fed laying food because they are now laying, while the youngsters are still on Buckeye start and grow. How does one handle that?

These Marans are pretty big now size-wize, probably as big as the golden buffs. Do I have to worry about them defending themselves against the older ones?

Please help!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I would say keep a fence between them for a few weeks. Let them get to know each other through a barrier first.


----------

